# Abnett's "Grand Plan?"



## Discharger039 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've been lurking these boards for a while and decided to finally register and make what I think could be an interesting discussion!

I recently completed reading The Saint Omnibus for the 2nd time (took me about 2 days - I read fast). I was always interested in what would be become of Brin Milo after he left to journey with Saint Sabbat. After reading it the first time I thought "oh, he'll just become another minor hero or something."

However, when you take into consideration Legion and Know No Fear, does Abnett have even bigger plans for Milo? Is he somehow linked to John Grammaticus et. al.? Do you think Dan would like to write a new hero for the Imperium to "replace" the Emperor? Is Milo cut from the same cloth as Ollianus Pious?


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Im currently reading The Saint for the first time and its taking me forever. I haven't even finished the first book, I hope it gets better!


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

the lost is the best of the 3 anthologies... I found the founding stories to be a bit meh (the first book just being a collection of short stories threw me off....), the saint stories always ended FAR to quickly - though some of the BEST character development & plots happen during the saint series.... at the end... the resolution thereof happens in the lost series & the lost has some of the BEST action.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

clever handle said:


> (the first book just being a collection of short stories threw me off....)


Yeah..the first book in the series is _First and Only_ and that was not a collection of short stories. _Ghostmaker_, the second book, was a collection of short stories which spanned from before the events of _First and Only_ and then some time after it.


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Paceyjg said:


> Im currently reading The Saint for the first time and its taking me forever. I haven't even finished the first book, I hope it gets better!


Same here.
I envy those fast reading guys.


----------



## Discharger039 (Aug 5, 2012)

bigtax said:


> Same here.
> I envy those fast reading guys.


Well, when you finish Sabbat Martyr, Legion and Know no Fear let me know what your thoughts are on Milo.


----------

